# Trainer near Henley on Thames



## yhanni (12 July 2016)

Hi,  Could anyone recommend a good trainer near Henley or prepared to travel to Henley? My daughter has a homebred 5 year old mare that she has broken and is riding out.  She has been doing well with her but has had a couple of falls recently that have shaken her confidence somewhat. The last one was a very definite 'Not doing it!' when asked to walk on. Rear, spin, buck buck with very little warning apparently. Ellie was wearing her air vest so wasn't hurt but didn't have another canister so didn't feel safe to get back on. She took the mare for a walk as the arena was too busy to lunge in unfortunately. However, she hasn't been back on since (was a couple of weeks ago) as she has been busy with work and is a little reluctant, unsurprisingly! I feel that if she had a trainer, a brave one who might be prepared to get on, it might give her the confidence to carry on.  We were hoping to sell the mare in the Autumn as a potential hunter as she is very smart . . . but obviously not if she's pulling stunts like that!!


----------



## marmalade88 (14 July 2016)

Hi, is your daughter generally a confident rider? I can recommend Giles from Huntercombe for jumping but I've never see how he works with difficult younger horses. Give him a ring for a chat, he's really lovely.


----------



## OldNag (15 July 2016)

marmalade88 said:



			Hi, is your daughter generally a confident rider? I can recommend Giles from Huntercombe for jumping but I've never see how he works with difficult younger horses. Give him a ring for a chat, he's really lovely.
		
Click to expand...

I would second that.  I am not a confident jumper and he really helped.  Also had flatwork lessons with him.


----------



## OldNag (17 July 2016)

Sorry, I realise I didn't  finish my post... Giles backed my friend's horse and did a great job. I think he does a fair bit of work with youngsters.


----------



## Tyssandi (18 July 2016)

yhanni said:



			Hi,  Could anyone recommend a good trainer near Henley or prepared to travel to Henley? My daughter has a homebred 5 year old mare that she has broken and is riding out.  She has been doing well with her but has had a couple of falls recently that have shaken her confidence somewhat. The last one was a very definite 'Not doing it!' when asked to walk on. Rear, spin, buck buck with very little warning apparently. Ellie was wearing her air vest so wasn't hurt but didn't have another canister so didn't feel safe to get back on. She took the mare for a walk as the arena was too busy to lunge in unfortunately. However, she hasn't been back on since (was a couple of weeks ago) as she has been busy with work and is a little reluctant, unsurprisingly! I feel that if she had a trainer, a brave one who might be prepared to get on, it might give her the confidence to carry on.  We were hoping to sell the mare in the Autumn as a potential hunter as she is very smart . . . but obviously not if she's pulling stunts like that!!
		
Click to expand...

I can recommend two and you can ask them if they travel there  will pm you


----------



## yhanni (24 July 2016)

Thank you all for your replies - has anyone got Giles' number?  Ellie is a really confident, experienced rider which is why the falls have come as a bit of a shock! Last time she fell off was over 6 years ago so I think she had started to feel a tad invincible!  Don't tell her I said that though : ).  The mare has been moved to a quieter livery yard and she is apparently more settled already so hopefully that will help as well.  There's also someone with a sensible nanny horse to hack with which will also give the mare and Ellie support.  It's not easy hacking out on a young inexperienced but very opinionated mare with no-one but your sh** scared boyfriend on foot!!! I will keep you all posted .


----------



## marmalade88 (25 July 2016)

Here's the website http://www.huntercombehorses.co.uk/ good luck!


----------



## yhanni (25 July 2016)

Thank you!!  I shall pass the details on. Have had a squint at the website and he looks as though he can sit on a horse!  Always a good start!


----------

